# after sex how long do you let the semen soak in?



## kate1984

So im having sex everyday now as i have a sweep on tuesday and really want to help my cervix soften and I was wondering for you serial bonkers how long do you lay there before moving?

do you put pillows under your bum or raise your legs in the air? also i never get the big O now, i havent for weeks so does it really matter that I dont or do i really need to for it to work and help?


----------



## megrenade

this reminds me of TTC :haha:

(sorry, I have no advice)


----------



## kate1984

yeah lol now you mention it. anybody else???


----------



## Kaede351

Eww... Soak in haha. Sounds yucky :haha:

Well the advice for TTC is at least 30 mins so guessing its the same lol :shrug:

XxX


----------



## scaredmmy2b

I read 20 mins somewhere


----------



## cherryglitter

blergggh. no semen is going anywhere near my cervix this time :rofl:


----------



## Laurenmomma

Baby is that far down I can't keep it in for longer than 5 mins! Haha I think any amount of time is good as long as he penetrates enough to get near cervix! Doggy is best! N I can't o anymore it's just not the same haha I just want ohs semen for the sake of my cervix haha x


----------



## Kaede351

Last time DH and I dtd a few days ago, the moment he uh... Pulled out (yuck, I know! Tmi sorry lol), everything just kinda squirted out everywhere :/ never had that happen when I've been led down before lol. When I've been on top, yeah... Gravity! But seriously I thought my waters had broken for a moment after haha. No idea why though, I don't think my cervix is too low down yet :shrug:

XxX


----------



## bumpbear

A recent study showed that women who drank the semen went in to labour more quickly because the hormone soaked in to their blood stream and had the desired effect more quickly than just having sex. The lady who ran our childbirth education class told us this. I told my DH not to go getting any ideas! lol


----------



## ReReKitty

bumpbear said:


> A recent study showed that women who drank the semen went in to labour more quickly because the hormone soaked in to their blood stream and had the desired effect more quickly than just having sex. The lady who ran our childbirth education class told us this. I told my DH not to go getting any ideas! lol

:shock: Great, now I have to delete my history in case OH reads through these threads!!! :haha: There is no way he's going to have that in his mind!


----------



## Jen_xx

I don't let it soak in. (omg that sounds weird, lol) I get up and go straight to the toilet. Is semen supposed to help bring on labor?


----------



## LittleOnes

Okay no advice but I thought this was an 'out of place' TTC thread!! I guess you've come full circle huh :)


----------



## AllieCat

i never lay there long, just enough to catch my breath, and i was told my cervix was soft when i was 36 weeks... just havnt dialated at all yet. lol about that story for the woman who drank it.. it's worth a try i guess but i wouldnt go telling hubby about it ha!


----------

